# Channeling and wet puck



## mambro (Dec 7, 2013)

I just started my espresso journey with a Gaggia Classic and an Iberital MC2 grinder.

At the moment I am using Rave's Italian Job beans (roasted on the 27th Jan, so 5 days ago).

I adjust the grinder to get a double shot (58ml) in 30 seconds with a non-pressurized double basked filled with 14g of coffee tampered using a 58mm Motta curved tamper.

The espresso I get is good but I think it is far from perfection. While I pull it with a non-naked portafilter I see that from one of the two sides I get much clearer crema while still at the beginning of the shot which suggests me there is some channelling happening.

Moreover when I unlock the portafilter and I check the puck, I find it pretty wet and soft (I can deform it pushing a finger in) and I also see "holes" in random position which suggest me again there is some channeling going on.

This is a picture of the puck https://www.dropbox.com/s/j3e08wv7apd4e17/IMG_20140201_140710.jpg

What do you think I am doing wrong?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

First question , how does it taste to you ? Bitter , sour ?


----------



## mambro (Dec 7, 2013)

The result on the cup is already pretty good to me. Maybe it is just a bit too weak, but already much better than what I was used to.

I don't like sourness on the espresso and I am pretty sure this is not sour at all.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok up the dose if you think it's a bit weak. 14 g is on the small side for a double .

The channeling will be down to distribution in the basket , uneven spread of coffee.

A clip of your prep and how the shot pulls (done on phone ) would allow us to give you some more accurate pointers.

Weighing output as opposed to measuring volume of espressos will also help improve taste .

ultimately though if it tastes really good then don't over stress about the perfect naked extraction.


----------



## mambro (Dec 7, 2013)

Ok, so how much coffee do you suggest to use for a double?

I guess if I increase the amount of coffee I should coarser the grinder to keep the same pull time, am I correct?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Its all about taste preference but 16g should fit in your stock basket ok. Yep coarsen the grind a little .

Do you dose with scales that have 0.1g ?

Consider weighing output with scales. Put 16g in aim for 25-26 g out ( don't worry if this is less than your 2 oz measurement ) . Look at how the shot blondes and more importantly how it tastes!


----------



## mambro (Dec 7, 2013)

Here the video, 16.6g of coffee (measured with a 0.1g scale), the result on the cup was 30.7g (the filled cup is 58ml, so I would say this is about 45ml)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j5czbg8a46iwm04/VID_20140201_9987.mp4

Please tell me everything wrong you see









For example, at 0:18 - 0:20 I start to see some blonding, is that the moment to stop the shot?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'll have a look , but how did it taste that's the most important thing !

you can't tell if something is channeling or the distribution is good or bad without it having a naked portafilter.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

would be useful to see the shot prep also


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

You need show me the shoot prep in your signature











garydyke1 said:


> would be useful to see the shot prep also


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> You need show me the shoot prep in your signature


Or " one of the uk' s biggest coffee geeks "


----------

